# Seedlings into bubblers



## woodydude (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a problem with seedlings, I have killed quite a few since switching to bubblers.
I think it is because I germ them in paper towels, then transplant to 1" rockwool cubes until I get a few roots poking out the sides/bottom, then they go into a bubbler with just water. 
At this point, I am killing them. I think it is lack of oxygen to the roots as I run the air through the bubbler 24/7, should I run it for say 15 mins every 4 hours like a flood & drain setup, then let the cube dry out a little until the roots touch the water?
What is other peoples routines at this point? I am a bit sick of killing the little things, so much so I am considering ditching hydro in favour of soil!!!!
Peace W


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2011)

hello woody...i ran a few DWC buckets in the past..and I chose soil...I too had issues there and my problem was I didnt have the water levle high enough..when I had the levle right even with the cube  where the bubbles popped at the cube  they grew better..I then would just lower the water levle untill the roots was nice and big  then  the water levle was maintained...I think by adding more water you get the o2 at the root area...just my thaughts..some Hydro guru  will chime in and tell ya Im off my Rocker..:rofl:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> I have a problem with seedlings, I have killed quite a few since switching to bubblers.
> I think it is because I germ them in paper towels, then transplant to 1" rockwool cubes until I get a few roots poking out the sides/bottom, then they go into a bubbler with just water.
> At this point, I am killing them. I think it is lack of oxygen to the roots as I run the air through the bubbler 24/7, should I run it for say 15 mins every 4 hours like a flood & drain setup, then let the cube dry out a little until the roots touch the water?
> What is other peoples routines at this point? I am a bit sick of killing the little things, so much so I am considering ditching hydro in favour of soil!!!!
> Peace W



I have absolutely no problems going from cubes to a DWC.  I would advise having substantial root growth before you put them in the bubbler.  The air needs to be run 24/7 (I'm not sure how you believe that running your bubbler 24/7 causes a lack of O as the bubbles are what causes the O?).  When you have a good supply of roots growing out of the cube (I use 1-1/2" cubes), place them in the bottom of your net pot so the roots are at the very bottom of the cube.  Put hydrotron over the rockwool.  Fill the bubbler so that the water just slightly covers the bottom of the net pot and make sure you have plenty of bubbles--it should look like it is boiling.  It should only take a few days for your roots to grow through the net pot.  At this point, you can start lowering your water level in your DWC.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.
My thoughts were that the cubes always seem to be saturated with water with the roots hanging down but then after 3 or 4 days, the roots would go brown and die back.
From how you describe it (THG) the mistake I have been making is having the water level too low. I have been keeping it just above the airstones. It is a small home made bubblers I am using, about half gal just to get the roots started. There is plenty of air in there, around 5l/min and the surface bubbles with small bubbles perfectly. I will raise the water level and hopefully that will solve the problems.

Thanks again.
Peace W


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 14, 2011)

I am by no means an authority on hydro (hell, I barely know what I am doing) but if yu find that yer method just doesn't work for yu...I use coco coir in 5" net pots over a dwc bucket (3gal) but I modify it by using a small pump to move my water to drip onto the top of my coco literally right next to my plants and I have had no trouble at all. I find the coco easier to set my seedlings as well. just have to use a net bag to hold the pump so that it doesnt get clogged with initial coco bits that fall. Its a little more involved than dwc but I have had very good results. the interesting thing I've found with the coco is that it is ph neutral and tends to hold nutes like soil, and is much more gentle than hydroton on the young tender roots. Just an idea.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 15, 2011)

I love hydro and there's no way that I would never consider anything else, especially after experiencing the quality of the plants firsthand.  I have learned a few thing about rockwool, roots and seeds...

Rockwool is impossible to get too wet, by design.  So keep your seedling cubes moist.

Roots were never intended to be dry, nor have they evolved to experience radical temperature changes.  Always keep these factors in mind, especially with Hydro.  Even when submerged in hydro, roots will thrive as long as there is oxygen in the solution, in fact, the roots will seek out the source of the oxygen and ball around it lovingly.

There is no need to germinate seeds prior to placing them into a hydro setup, just start the germination process there.  The risk of damaging an expensive seed is way too great when you move it from one environment to another and paper towells are not a reliable environment, especially ones that contain recycled materials that have been bleached white.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks all again for you input.
As I said, I believe the mistake I was making was not having the water level high enough, I have now rectified this so hopefully no more deaths!!
I am thankful for you having taken the time to reply.
Peace W


----------

